
“Change the PCB” and “Move the Fans” – Nvidia Teases Its Radical RTX 30XX Cooler - ZenithExtreme
https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/change_the_pcb_and_move_the_fans_-_nvidia_teases_its_radical_rtx_30_series_heatsink/1
======
dusted
wow, it's like they're saying that... they.. what? rotated the power connector
90degrees and "took a holistic approach" or did I miss what it was, this
breaktrough in thermal design ? maybe I was distracted by their fancy
animations and missed the part where they told what it was they changed

